# Needs to lose weight!



## annalisen (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering how to help a hedgie lose weight!

My Tallulah is a year old, and I adopted her back in February. She's never been a thin hedgehog but lately everyone has been commenting that she looks a lot bigger... I don't really notice since I'm with her every day but they may be right. I don't have a scale, but I tried to see if she is able to curl into a ball. As far as I can tell she's able to, but it's hard to know because she only likes to do it when she's scared. Even if I turn her on her back and try poking her stomach she doesn't mind and won't curl up much! She's also a pretty lazy girl, she likes her wheel pretty well, but during her out-of-cage time she's not too active, mostly she just pokes around the room and eats and burrows under things to sleep. Swimming seems to be good exercise, but it's not her favorite thing to do (yet! I'm hoping she'll come to like it) so she only swims at bathtimes.

As for diet, right now I feed her Royal Canin Indoor Light 40, though I'm working on making a mix, trying to find things she likes. She's not a huge eater, most night she doesn't even finish all the food in her dish. She gets treats only occasionally, and the only treats I can get her to eat are crickets, mealworms, and turkey or chicken. She's completely uninterested in fruits and veggies!

So do you guys have an idea of anything I might be doing wrong, different things I should feed her, or ways I should inspire her to exercise more? Has anyone else had a problem with an overweight hedgie? I included some pictures so you guys can also weigh in (haha!) on whether her size is a problem or not.

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know much about weight, but she sure is a cutie! To me, in the first picture, she does look a little "Pleasantly plump", but I don't know. I'm sure others will be more helpful.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe you could try making a mini obstacle course in her playpen out of fleece liners, fleece strips, igloos, tissue boxes, etc., for her to run around in and find healthy treats such as pieces of apple or banana. It kind of sounds like fun for the both of you! 
I know you said she doesn't like her wheel much, but what kind of wheel is it? 
How big is her cage?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

she does look overweight to me. how many treats does she get?


----------



## annalisen (May 2, 2010)

Her cage is 17" by 28". It could be bigger but I figured it wasn't a problem, because she spends hours outside of it every night starting around 9 o'clock - I'm a huge night owl so I stay up really late generally. First I wake her up and let her hang out in my lap until she's feeling awake and energetic, but lately instead of waking up she just wants to sleep more on my lap. So then I let her explore around my bedroom, which is hedgie-proofed. If I'm going to be gone for most of the night, I take her out before I leave and set up her playpen. I like the idea of an obstacle course of treats! First I guess I have to find something healthy that she actually likes. I've done something similar with mealworms before but that would probably just be contributing to the problem..!

Her wheel is 12" diameter and made of metal, I don't know if it has a brand name or anything because it was included when I adopted her. Actually she does like it, she runs on it every night and it's probably how she gets the most exercise. Though I can't tell how long she runs for since I go to bed. She sure poops on it a lot though!

I only feed her treats about twice a week. Is this too much or too little? It used to be more, like every other day, but I've cut back in the last month. Each time she'll get either a few mealworms, one or two small crickets, or I'll try new fruits or veggies.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

do you know her exact weight?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your cage is way to small...4 square feet is recommended. 
Never seen a hedgie with a metal wheel  could you share a picture? 
Lot's of people have bike pedometers hooked to their wheels so they will know how much their hedgies are running each and everynite. You can purchase one at walmart for around $10. Walmart also sells scales to weigh your hog starting at about $20 or so.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Quality Cage sells solid-surfaced wheels made out of sheet metal. They do have crossbars, though.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Your cage is way to small...4 square feet is recommended.
> Never seen a hedgie with a metal wheel  could you share a picture?
> Lot's of people have bike pedometers hooked to their wheels so they will know how much their hedgies are running each and everynite. You can purchase one at walmart for around $10. Walmart also sells scales to weigh your hog starting at about $20 or so.


how many inches is 4 square feet?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Quality Cage sells solid-surfaced wheels made out of sheet metal. They do have crossbars, though.


Seems like a metal wheel would get cold on a hedgies feet/bottom?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess if someone is keeping the cage at the appropriate temperature, the metal shouldn't get cold...


----------



## annalisen (May 2, 2010)

Whoa! I didn't even know that pedometers like that existed, I will definitely go get one! I always wondered how far she ran every night. How much is average?

Is her cage really way too small?  4 square feet would be 24 x 24 or equivalent, right? I figured it's about 3 square feet and I read somewhere (can't find it now) while I was cage-shopping that that size would work as long as she got lots of exercise time outside of it.

As for the wheel, it's got kind of a strange coating on the metal and doesn't seem to get cold, I don't really know how to describe it. I've heard that crossbars are bad, but I figured this wheel was probably safe since it was provided by her breeder. So do you guys think I should look into buying her a new cage and wheel..?

I'm also going to bring her to visit my parents in the middle of the month, and a hedgehog-experienced vet lives really near them, so I think I'm going to take her in for a check up and see what his opinion is as well. And I'll try to figure out her weight in the next few days.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would get a bigger cage and better wheel when you can afford it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

annalisen said:


> Whoa! I didn't even know that pedometers like that existed, I will definitely go get one! I always wondered how far she ran every night. How much is average?
> 
> Is her cage really way too small?  4 square feet would be 24 x 24 or equivalent, right? I figured it's about 3 square feet and I read somewhere (can't find it now) while I was cage-shopping that that size would work as long as she got lots of exercise time outside of it.
> 
> ...


unfortunately, some breeders do sell so-so or outright bad stuff.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I double the suggestion for getting a new cage, such as this one in x-large: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... oduct+Type
and getting a new wheel, especially one from LarryT, he's having a sale during the month of August too, here's a link: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

As far as getting more exercise you could try having her swim in the bathtub/sink, etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

EryBee said:


> As far as getting more exercise you could try having her swim in the bathtub/sink, etc.


The majority of hedgehogs don't like water and if so, to try and get them to swim is cruel.

If she is one that does happen to like the water then trying to gently encourage swimming is a great idea but it must be under 100% supervision with an area that she can easily get out if she wants.


----------



## annalisen (May 2, 2010)

She doesn't love swimming, but she doesn't seem to hate it either. I give her baths once every month or two and so she's gotten a bit used to being in the water. If she does come to enjoy it that would be wonderful but I'm not sure if she will.

I will definitely start looking for new cages, I'll have to either find something on sale or wait a little while until my budget is less tight. I can afford a new wheel though and some new, healthier food to mix with her regular stuff.

I just want to say thank you so much to everyone for all your help! I love coming here because everyone is so helpful and friendly.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

annalisen said:


> I will definitely start looking for new cages, I'll have to either find something on sale or wait a little while until my budget is less tight.


Sometimes you can find some real nice and cheap cages on craigslist


----------



## annalisen (May 2, 2010)

That's a great idea!

Oh and I weighed her: about 550 grams (it was hard because she wouldn't sit still!)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> annalisen said:
> 
> 
> > I will definitely start looking for new cages, I'll have to either find something on sale or wait a little while until my budget is less tight.
> ...


or my.freecycle.org...


----------

